# waking up at night to feed (every 2 hours or so!)



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

Sorry to bother you again! I was very grateful for your help before our trip to France - BTW it went very well except for the boiling the water issue. It was virtually impossible to find a way of boiling water in some places. When I returned, I asked a HV at our baby clinic and she said it wasn't necessary to boil the Evian since our baby was over 6 months old. But all the other HVs there had told me (before our trip) to boil it - very confusing. 

Never mind! Anyway, I would like to ask you another question, if I may. Since our trip our LO has been waking up at roughly 2-hour intervals every night to feed and has been refusing to stay in her own bed. Since I'm still b/feeding exclusively (apart from solid food and water, naturally), I take her into our bed and feed her on demand. She generally spends the whole night there. Whilst I don't mind her sleeping with us too much - apart from worrying she will get squashed or fall out of bed - I am concerned that she isn't getting enough food or drink during the day and that that is why she is waking so often at night. When I try to put her back into her own bed she cries, which I hate. Maybe I should try controlled crying - but I hate to leave her there to cry so much.

We got her weighed after our trip (so 1.5 weeks ago) and she had put on plenty of weight - is above the 50th centile now (she's been on 50th centile since birth). So the HVs said she seemed fine. I'll get her weighed again in a few days time, but she doesn't look undernourished. I'm giving her 3 meals a day and as much water as she wants from a doidy cup, which she loves - and drinks well holding it with 2 hands. She mainly eats purées - all kinds of fruit and vegetables (of those recommended for her age), baby rice, porridge oats, plus mild cheddar (added to food) and Greek natural yoghurt. She has not refused anything yet and is a good eater. Is it perhaps time to increase her protein intake? I was thinking of giving her puréed lentils and also introducing eggs. What do you think? She does seem satisfied after her meals and is a very happy baby - every comments on how happy she seems and how much she laughs and smiles. So, could there be another reason for this night waking? I b/feed her quite often during the day too - and always first thing in the morning and last thing at night. She doesn't take as much as she used to, but that would be normal I assume.

Thanks very much in advance - and sorry for such a long-winded question!

Better go and get her breakfast ready!  


Kasia


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm glad you had a good holiday, its difficult when you get conflicting advice isn't it.

Do you think your baby is using you as a comfort during the night or is she hungry?

My son woke every 2-3 hrs until he was about 8-9 months when he would go from 8 until 5 and I was so grateful! He was just a very hungry boy that needed more than most. 

She sounds as though she is having plenty of lovely food in the day, maybe introducing some protein will help but it may just be who she is!!

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Oink,

Many thanks for your reply. I think it might be a bit of both - i.e. comfort and hunger. She is definitely feeding, but whether she 'needs' it or not, I don't know. In any case, like you say, it could be just how she is - and, like your son, she will do this for a while yet. 

She was weighed on Monday and is now well above the 50th centile (which she had been on for months), so the HV didn't think it was due to lack of food. However, I might try adding lentils to her diet and perhaps a wee bit more cheese etc. Just to see if that makes a difference. The HV also suggested I tried controlled crying, but I'm hopeless at that! She said our LO has to get used to going to sleep from being awake - I have read that very often but still haven't managed to get her to do it. Must persevere! I wonder if it's just her character though - maybe some babies do this more readily and easily than others? It'd be nice to think that it's not just because I've done it all wrong!

The trouble is, I'm not sleeping properly most of the time because when she is in our bed I'm afraid of her falling out or getting squashed! A friend suggested getting a baby rail for our double bed - don't know if that's possible but sounds like a good idea. I wonder if that's what other people do.

Anyway, thanks once again for your help!  



Kasia


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I wasn't very good at controlled crying either but I did manage it. I couldn't doit for as long as they suggested but for as long as I could stand, it took me 7 times on the first night and 3 on the 2nd and 3rd and then he slept through the next night but he was nearly 10 months old.

You can always do your own version, you don't have to do what anyone else says.

Take care x


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Thanks, Oink!

We are working on it - I'm reading several books with ideas on how to establish a good sleeping routine. If I can avoid the controlled crying I will, but it looks like most people say it's the best way.

Funny thing is, since I got these books out of the library, she has slept better. I'm sure she understands far more than we might give her credit for!!  Maybe I should read her the books at bedtime 

Thanks again for all your help!

Kasia



oink said:


> Hi
> 
> I wasn't very good at controlled crying either but I did manage it. I couldn't doit for as long as they suggested but for as long as I could stand, it took me 7 times on the first night and 3 on the 2nd and 3rd and then he slept through the next night but he was nearly 10 months old.
> 
> ...


----------

